# Angeln in Lemmer und Umgebung



## Deepi (4. Juli 2017)

Moin,

Ich hab schon ein paar mal das Thema lemmer gefunden aber das ist leider alles nicht mehr sehr aktuell deswegen versuche ich es mal so.

Wir sind momentan in lemmer zum Angeln. Seit Montag morgen versuchen wir alles und haben "nur" einen Hecht und einen Zander gefangen.

Hat vielleicht jemand ein paar Tipps die zum erfolgreichen angeln führen? Wir haben Zugang zu einem Boot und sind für Hinweise offen. Danke schonmal an alle


----------



## Marcoallround (4. Juli 2017)

*AW: Angeln in Lemmer und Umgebung*

Hey 
Bist du im aquaronde park?
Gute plätzte sind auf jedem fall wenn du aus diesem Park mit dem Boot herausfährst gleich dieser relativ grosse Kanal dort gab es bei einem kollegen zwei Hechte letztes Jahr  1meter und 70cm hat aber auch Zander und Karpfen.
Ein andere spot ist wenn du vorne nach dem kanal links fährst die Steinpackung entlang und sonst halt einfach in die kleineren Kanäle reinfahren


Petri Heil


----------



## Deepi (4. Juli 2017)

*AW: Angeln in Lemmer und Umgebung*

Meinst du den kroonduikervaart? Da war bislang auch flaute^^
Womit würde da denn gefischt?


----------



## Marcoallround (4. Juli 2017)

*AW: Angeln in Lemmer und Umgebung*

Hey
Ja den meine ich wir haben mit schockfarbenen woblern und dem rapala jointed shad auf Barsch und Zander gefischt.
Falls du das Boot im Park gemietet hast (glaub er hiess Jan)
Hat der dir sicher auch noch den ein oder anderen aktuellen  Tipp.


----------



## Deepi (4. Juli 2017)

*AW: Angeln in Lemmer und Umgebung*



Marcoallround schrieb:


> Hey
> Ja den meine ich wir haben mit schockfarbenen woblern und dem rapala jointed shad auf Barsch und Zander gefischt.
> Falls du das Boot im Park gemietet hast (glaub er hiess Jan)
> Hat der dir sicher auch noch den ein oder anderen aktuellen  Tipp.



Meinste du den soll ich anrufen und fragen? 

Das werde ich morgen mal probieren danke schonmal


----------



## Marcoallround (4. Juli 2017)

*AW: Angeln in Lemmer und Umgebung*

Kannst du natürlich auch aber du solltest  besser vorbeigehen, hat auch noch ein Kleines angelgeschäft mit paar ködern und futter etc.
Grüsse


----------



## Fishangler (5. Juli 2017)

*AW: Angeln in Lemmer und Umgebung*


----------



## Fishangler (5. Juli 2017)

*AW: Angeln in Lemmer und Umgebung*

Bei uns ging an diesen Stellen häufig was


----------



## Deepi (5. Juli 2017)

*AW: Angeln in Lemmer und Umgebung*



Fishangler schrieb:


> Bei uns ging an diesen Stellen häufig was



Das sieht ja nach Zander aus. Hast du auch was für Hecht?


----------



## Fishangler (5. Juli 2017)

*AW: Angeln in Lemmer und Umgebung*

Am Groten Brekken Fahrrinne schleppen + die kleinen Verbindungsflüsse abschleppen. Wenn die Sonne knallt, die Schattenplätze ansteuern (Brücken). Was maybe gut kommt, ich aber nicht ausprobiert habe, den Uferbereich (Grote Brekken) vom Boot aus abwerfen. 
 Dann hast du mitten im Groten Brekken 
 ! dicke ! Felder mit Wassergras ( Pass auf mit der AB Schraube ) da evtl. die Ränder suchen und abwerfen.


----------



## Luki2408 (25. Mai 2018)

*AW: Angeln in Lemmer und Umgebung*

Aktuelle Spots und Tipps rund um den aquaronde-park?
 LG


----------



## Gast (25. Mai 2018)

*AW: Angeln in Lemmer und Umgebung*

Vielleicht zuvor mal im Forum vorstellen und sich auch mal einbringen.

Es hinterlässt bei mir immer so einen negativen Eindruck wenn man sich in einem Forum anmeldet und dann Spots abgreifen möchte.
Meist sind das User von denen man in Zukunft nichts mehr liest.


----------



## Luki2408 (29. November 2018)

Hi
War auch schon 5 mal in Lemmer und Umgebung angeln. Das letzte Mal im Juni 2018.
Habe mit einer Dropshot-Montage und Dendrobenas als Köder in der Innenstadt beim Restaurant LA Gondola innerhalb von 60 Minuten mindestens 20 Barsche rausgezogen.
Einen Hecht habe ich am Ende der Wasserstraßen in Richtung Grote Brekken gefangen (5 cm Weißer Gummifisch).

Über Silvester dieses jahr werde ich auch wieder in Lemmer sein.
Gibt es noch weitere Tipps die mihr mir geben könnt?
Vermutlich werde ich dieses Mal kein Boot zur Verfügung haben.

LG und DIckes Petrii!!!


----------



## Checco (30. November 2018)

Rheinlandboote sind doch in der Nähe von Lemmer, frag doch da mal nach. Die guiden sogar wenn du möchtest aber Tipps für lau geben die auch.


----------

